# Snowflake



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Meet snowflake, he/she is a baby cockatiel born in may 2015.

He is very friendly and super sweet.
Angel niw has a baby sister or brother . I don't know what the baby is as the breeder didn't do a DNA test, which is fine. I've been waiting 6 months for angels breeder to hatch an all white one.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, so I saw the Snowflake and thought of you and animal rescue and thought, a goat!! She got a white goat. Couldn't be more wrong if I tried.

How did the meet and greet go? Is the resident bird happy about the new company?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Lok! My neighbors have a white goat named sugar cube
So far Angel is afraid of snowflake lol. She has been alone for a while and hasn't really mingled since I had a parrot let that she is taking time to warm up . Figure after a few weeks she and snowflake will be fine together


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

What a beauty, congratulations!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Do those birds have the same hierarchy battles that chickens have? 

Will you be able to tell sex as it matures or only after nature takes its course?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

They don't have tge hierarchy thankfully, they are more calm and are good in groups if you have alot. Parakeets argue over the best perch but Cockatiels dont. Some can be flighty and take off if scared, some are afraid of noise and people. My female is very flighty and really only likes me and my husband. Anyone else who tries to handle or pet her she flies away. The baby let's anyone pet and hold it. I can do a DNA test to see if the baby is a boy or girl but that entails a blood test. 
All females lay eggs even if there is no male aroubd so I can't tell that way. The only other way to tell is if the eggs hatch then I know the baby is a male.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Their first night together.


















Angels flight cage is huge, so both of them are good in it. If I find a bigger flight cage I'll move them into a bigger one.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dang, my memory is getting bad. I meant to tell you that I adore that first pic of Snowflake in front of the aquarium. He/she looks almost like it's thinking, "I'm just so darned cute." 

It's amazing how they don't have the territorial thing going on. I would have thought having them the chickens wouldn't make you such a wreck.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I got the chickens first lol. Then I picked up 2 hens and angel at a poultry show, so the hens came first lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

For some reason I thought you had started with the inside birds first. Like had them for years before the chickens.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I had birds growing up, 30 years ago, but none recent until I got angrl. I had the chickens first then got angel 6 months after my first 6 hens.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

New snowflake


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice! She has dark eyes even though she is white? Cool!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yep, they have a tint of red in them too,and she is a he lol


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Kind of nice that Snowflake is a boy... Boys tend to be more vocal. 

Our little cockatiel is a girl, Pidgie... She is super sweet, and I think she is 3??? (I can't remember stuff like ages and dates)... Anyway, she still can't whistle dixie.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

He whistles and screeches up a storm lol. My female is pretty vocal to but he is louder. He is only 4 months old angel my female is a little over a year old.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Are you teaching him songs?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm trying , I whistle songs to him. Figure maybe he will whistle them back hopefully one day. Everyone says the males will talk and sing more


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Yep, 
I gave heard that too.

Maybe if you choose just one song and keep repeating that one song?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I'll try one song . They both copy some of my whistles , so hopefully one song will work


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Note to self, when white birds bathe don't let them play with toys that have dye on them or your white bird will be yellow lol


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Haha! You could turn him into a rainbow!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Last week he was red and blue lol


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

I will have to get photos of my cockatiel... I love the ones that you keep posting.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you!
Here are 2 that my breeder just raised










I would love to see your birds too!

Mine are both molting, my white male is not wanting to come out of the cage, once I get him out he is fine, but in the cage he doesn't want to come out. He is 5 months old I hope it's just a phase, he used to come out all the time as soon as I opened th e door and put my hand in there but lateky he won't let me hear him in the cage


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

When they are being fussy I make them "step up" until they do a good job, then they get to do what they want.

I think it helps to keep them tame.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I handle him every day except a week I was sick , which is when he started this.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

He is 5 months old I hope I can get him where he was before I got sick


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

No problem, and no worries!

You just have to tame them back down with gentle firm consistency.

I really liked this book:







I am sure there us a newer updated version... My copy is antique.

I have had parrots since uh... 1992.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks Alaskan!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

And snowflake doesn't realize angel thinks he has cooties


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

You gave him a beard again! (Or maybe that is chest hair)


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Lol! His toys all rub tgeir colors off on him. He sleeps on one toy that has the tan color so I have to take it out or move it


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Here he looks part owl


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

And snowflake is a girl.... Angel started laying eggs and I put them in a nest box and snowflake took over the nest box and went after angel when she was in the nest box, so eggs are tossed and nest box is gone. They are now in seperate cages so snowflake can settle down and hopefully be put back in the same cage. If not I have to buy a cage for snowflake as she is in a temporary cage that isn't big enough for her for a full time basis. I tried to put her back in the large cage and she attacked angel twice so they are now seperated.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I have 5 birds.A 10yo parakeet,a 13yo Quaker,25yo Blue Crown Conure,20yo Blue Crown Conure,14yo African Grey.I had birds first(my whole life).I didn't get chickens until my mid 30's.I originally wanted to get a couple of ostriches I wanted a bird I could ride.The ostrich farm closest to me closed down right before I was ready to embark on that journey.The prices went from a couple of hundred $ to several thousand-because I would have to ship day olds and apparently it cost alot more to ship ostrich chicks than chicken chicks.The one farm was in KY,I could drive there in a few hours,saving shipping costs.It ain't gonna happen now.I'm too old and too broke.Oh well,I still have my chickens and birds.Still thinking about getting a horse...


----------

